# Beeping noise



## t man (Oct 29, 2010)

im getting a beeping noise when i drive my car. and not sure why or how to turn it off. also beeps when car is off, but keys are in.

addional info: there is a pic of small diagonal line with 3 circles in it on radio display.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

do you have an owners manual?

if so, look in it!


----------



## t man (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah skimmed through it, nothing about it in threre. plus its 400 pages so not going to look deeper. just checked indicators, and and radio section. im just gonna go to dealership on monday. just wanted to know if i could solve it over weekend


----------

